# Anyone used DHEA to improve egg quality?



## africaqueen

Hi everyone.
At the moment i am pretty devastated following our 2nd IVF fail.
It will be a while before we can go again due to lack of funds so may as well use this time to try and get my eggs in better shape, as with 1st cycle we got 2 eggs and only 1 fertilised and this last cycle 6 eggs and only 1 fertilised which took 2 days instead of one so was a late developer.
Seems we will be doing ICSI next cycle even though dh's swimmers are great due to my crappy eggs. My AMH is 2.5 and im 31yrs old so not great. Anyone else been in similar situation and used DHEA to improve matters?
The issue with my eggs only came about after the 1st cycle when the AMH test was done as original reason for needing IVF was due to me losing both tubes after 2 ectopic pregnancies in 2010 so in shock my issues go so much further and feeling very desperate now so will look into anything:blush:
Thanks xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Anyone? xxx


----------



## tansey

I've been taking it for two months.
After our 4th failed IVF in Aug I started taking it and fell pg naturally :shock:
Sadly I had MC but that was due to chromosonal abnormalities. So I would give it a go if I was you!


----------



## Briss

have you tested your DHEA levels? I understand that you should only consider taking it if your DHEA levels are low, not just AMH. There is an interesting discussion here
https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/844651-anyone-taking-dhea-any-feedback.html


----------



## Justjo

I did following the recommendation of my consultant. I'm now 23 weeks pregnant can't say for sure it was the DHEA that made the difference but it could be worth a shot. Good luck


----------



## CLARINS

I was on DHEA 3 months before my first IVF treatment. My consultant told me how much to take and when. I too had a low amh levels and eggs weren't growing enough each month to be fertalised. Can't say it was just the DHEA but currently 8 weeks pregnant after IVF. I know my consultant is very keen on DHEA but u should only take when prescribed as it can make matters worse if not taken correctly x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks ladies. Can i ask what dose you were taking?
I have ordered 50mg tabs online. Thought best to take a low dose an see how it goes. Il try anything now tbh. At my wits end xxx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi there
I was on 25mg tablets 3 times a day at the beginning 75mg in total HOWEVER please dont take unless your consultant has prescribed it for you as it can make matter worse
x


----------



## africaqueen

Clarins- How can it make matters worse if my AMH is 2.5 and my egg quality is so poor? xxx


----------



## CLARINS

From what I was told from people on here and reading up bits on DHEA you should only take the recommended dosage if any as prescribed because it could even lower the AMH levels. Or it might affect other areas if your not prescribed with the correct dosaged. 
I am not trying to put you off taking it but it's the advice I took.
I was on 75mg for 3 months. He then lowered when he thought was necessary and then upped it again when he thought it was best. 
I feel pregnant after IVF and then he changed the dosage again. 
You do whatever you think is best but I just dont want you to affect your levels more xx


----------



## tansey

75mg is the recommended dose - unless you're having your levels check and the doc recommends lower.
I take all mine in the morning as they can keep you awake. I also take melatonin at night 5mg as it is recommended to complement it and helps you sleep.


----------



## crystal443

I have low AMH, mine was 6.7 in Dec...our first cycle of IVF was cancelled due to poor response and the second only yielded three eggs with none fertilising. We switched FS in Dec and went with one that specialises in low AMH and the first thing he suggested was DHEA. If you have low egg reserve you can use DHEA...because DHEA is what helps you produce oestrogen which is what's lacking in low AMH ladies.

I had my third cycle of IVF in Jan/Feb and again got 3 eggs with none fertilising and we were then told a cycle of natural IVF would probably work best. We ended up getting a natural BFP the cycle after our failed IVF so we didn't need to do the Natural IVF cycle...it takes about 3-4 months for DHEA to get its optimal results which the cycle I got my bfp was month four. Def give DHEA a go if you've got low AMH :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

My FS had me on 75mg as well, he said the same thing that you can do damage with a higher dose.


----------



## Quaver

After 3 failed ECs, I took 75mg DHEA for a month prior to the 4th EC (stopped at CD3 of the 4th EC cycle) and got one blastocyst frozen.
I have PCO (not the PCOS as my hormone levels are fine) so my AMH is between 30-60, but I am 40 years old.

I don't know if it was the DHEA or just luck, but it seems to be working:flower:

This is my history:

April 2011 1st EC 3 day transfer BFN
May 2011 Start Chinese medicine
Dec 2011 Stopped Chinese medicine (doctor's orders) for ICSI cycle at a different clinic (natural IVF, only does blasto FET)
Dec 2011 2nd EC One embryo made it to early blastocyst but arrested.
Jan 2012 3rd EC No mature eggs
Feb 2012 Start DHEA
Apr 2012 4th EC One blastocyst frozen.


----------



## Taylor1

I am situated in Melbourne Australia and would like to know the name of a FS who could help me with DHEA as I have POF.
Waiting for a response in anticipation.


----------



## Taylor1

Taylor1
Trying to conceive (TTC)
New BnB member
*
Join Date: Sep 2012
Posts: 1
Thanked others: 0
Thanked 0 times in 0 posts
I am situated in Melbourne Australia and would like to know the name of a FS who could help me with DHEA as I have POF.
Waiting for a response in anticipation.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for replies ladies. I had forgot about this post! lol.

I have been taking 50mg of DHEA for the past 2mths and will continue until our 3rd IVF cycle in the new year. It has made my usual 28 day cycles more like 30 days so could of improved the my LP who knows. Time will tell. We will be having ICSI for the 1st time next cycle so should give us a better chance 

Taylor- I order my DHEA from amazon and it comes from a pharmacy in NYC. I showed my RE and he said they were fine to take and can only help matters in woman with low AMH/POF. Good luck to you xxx


----------



## Briss

ladies, just wanted to share an interesting article on DHEA, apparently DHEA levels decline not because of age but because of prolonged stress.

https://www.drdebe.com/dhea-the-real-story.html

it's also important to get off DHEA gradually to make sure that the body has recovered and is again making DHEA on its own.


----------

